# Road RAGE



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2006)

I got to tell you!  Did any of you see the road rage cards they were talking about on Paula Zahn show?  They are perfect.  I just can't believe someone actually took the time to make them.  Some of the comments are what I actually say to myself in the car when someone won't move with a cell phone in their ear at a green light!!!! Does that bother anyone else?  I know they are $19.99 but imagaine the satisfaction you get from having someone know what you are thinking!  I have already thought of getting a megaphone to let them know.  Really bothers me when they are in the passing lane and going 40???????   Guess the cops don't mind them.  Do I sound like I am frustrated?  I don't put the metal to the pedal I just don't hear the conversation that is going on with the person on the phone.  They say like someone driving under the influence when they are involved in talking.  Brains aren't on driving.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 9, 2006)

These sound awesome!!!! Know of a link where I can view them?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2006)

*shannoninKS*

My son just told me to go to roadrage.com.  He said that is where he got them.  You will be shocked about some of the messages.  But that is what you got to do today is shock people.  No wonder everyone got blood pressure problems.  Trying to get to my doctor today was a challenge in itself.  Not to mention putting up with the people.  Wouldn't let me back out of the parking spot.  Wish I would have had the cards.  URRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## TexasTamale (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL, those are funny, but thats the kind of thing that would get you "shot" or "followed home".....

I just say all the same things under my breath, and hope they have a rotten day!


----------



## corazon (Jan 9, 2006)

hmm seems like flipping through that book, trying to drive while looking for the right insult may get you into an accident. I'm with TexasTamale on this. Having kids in the car doesn't entice me to yell at people either.  Don't get me wrong though, I hate people driving in the fast lane when they are driving so slow they might as well be going backwards.  And I hate that nobody, not even cops, uses their turning signals anymore!  Like America has gotten so lazy they can't even reach that little switch two inches away from their hand.


----------



## Raine (Jan 9, 2006)

That is great, and just the thing I've been thinking of for years. And the reversable part too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2006)

*Raine*

Gets to you too?  Society is so sad and the only ones that it doesn't bother are the ones doing it.  They don't mind other people on cell phones probably mimic the practice without thinking about it.  Just bothers  me when they stop for electric light and stay there when it turns green.  I wish I could just step on the gas and explain the light turned green and I thought that meant go.  Oh, I apologize for my feelings.  If only it wouldn't happen every every day.  Like faucet dripping enough is enough.  Sorry they bother you too Raine.  You don't deserve it.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 10, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Just bothers me when they stop for electric light and stay there when it turns green. I wish I could just step on the gas and explain the light turned green and I thought that meant go.


 
I am the worst about this one!  With a child in the car, too, I don't really get too animated.  But my daughter hears, "hellllllloooooo, green means GO!!!"  many times!  And why is most people don't use blinkers, but the guy in front of you has his blinker on for 23 miles?!?! It is the crappy drivers that really make me angry when you have kids in the car, i.e. a semi tailgating when you have a baby in the backseat.  I have an intersection by my house that has yield signs, that NO ONE ever stops at.  I can't remember how many times I have about been ran into.  Ok, I am done venting, on with the day.   Oh, and I am gonna go get a laugh at that website, thanks!


----------



## phinz (Jan 10, 2006)

Just remember: Everyone faster than you is a maniac, and everyone slower than you is an idiot.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2006)

*phinz*



			
				phinz said:
			
		

> Just remember: Everyone faster than you is a maniac, and everyone slower than you is an idiot.



That sounds like a road rage card!  You could make your own.  put that in your window.  Oh, what about the people who bang the side of your car when they get out and don't care if you are in it or not?  They just give no indication that they did.  It doesn't happen often but when it does, I don't forget it.  One time I got out and asked if he knew he hit the car?  He just laughed and said get over it.  wow was that a slap.  Get over it!  Resent that comment I find myself saying it when I get upset with someone.  Funny isn't it?  It does make me feel relieved when I say it.  But who likes to hear it?  Do I sound like I am talking to myself?  Sure am.


----------



## phinz (Jan 10, 2006)

That's why I park both of my cars far away from anyone else. I figure the walk will do me good, and nobody else wants to park in East Bumblenowhere.

Of course, that didn't work for my brother-in-law. He parked his BMW in a parking lot at the plant that isn't used much anymore and put the bright blue cover on his car. It was the only car in the entire parking lot, parked right in the middle (this is a government nuclear weaponry plant. Big place) and an 18-wheeler backed into him.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2006)

*18 wheeler?*

Do you believe it?  This is one for the books.  someone should write your brot her in law's story.  I bet he was mentally drained. I would not be able to move from t he  spot.   phinz you  just can't win.  This is the worst one I have heard.  I am sure sorry.  Only car on the lot?  Bet he walks more now doesn't he?


----------



## phinz (Jan 10, 2006)

He actually just started parking it in the far corner of the lot, away from any kind of traffic. The semi bashed in the driver's side door pretty severely, but the trucking company paid for the fix and a complete repaint, so the car looked better than it did before. My sister-in-law drove it from 2002 up until she got her '05 330is and now my niece drives it.

He's a bundle of accidents. He rides a motorcycle, but doesn't injure himself until he gets on a mountain bike (broken ribs, a concussion and a stick through his arm the last two times). He's always doing something to hurt himself. I guess his car getting hit was an extension of that.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2006)

*Poor Guy*

Bet your sister likes to drive when she is with him.  How sad.  I just thought at least the guy wasn't in it!  We can look at these situations and know there is someone watching over us and trying to give us some kind of message.  Does he feel jinxed about  it?  I feel so sorry for him and the family.  Always worry.  Some people just live to the minute.  He sounds like it.  Had friend who did  that .  He passed away  t his year when he was flying his plane.  Wasn't a big plane but small one. He was one of those guys who thought nothing could happen.  Such a nice guy too.  Now his wife can't accept it.  Really loved each other.  Just hope your brother in law has lot of luck and prayers.  As I said he must have someone watching out for him.  Take care.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 10, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> That's why I park both of my cars far away from anyone else. I figure the walk will do me good, and nobody else wants to park in East Bumblenowhere.


 
What really chaps my hide is when someone who thinks their car is better than everyone elses parks in 2 spots. It's those cars that I just want to walk up to and run a key along side it. Not that I ever would but it just makes me so darn mad!


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2006)

Same here Home chef. I would never key someones car, but I almost feel those people deserve it. That gets me so angry. I have considered leaving notes on cars of people who do that, but it wouldn't matter so why bother. It would not change their selfish habits.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2006)

I have frequently wished for a flamethrower on the front of my Jeep.  Just a push of a convenient button and poof! -- problem solved.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2006)

*flamethrower?*

What movie did you see?  Or do you really have one?  Sounds like it would solve the problem.  When I first started driving had what my brother called 'junker' car was brown but had green door.  As long as it got me there that is what I wanted.  Seems people used to try to avoid parking next to me due to the appearance of the car.  Am I missing something?  If I drove one again would I have the same treatment?  Like when I run out in sweats vs. when I wear dress?  People sure act different.  Kind of bothers me that they do this.  I just wish things would have respect of others in their life.  Glad you feel this way too.  Evidently I am not the only one since they got this offer for Road RAge Cards.  I'll let you know if someone shows one to me. I try to be perfect!!! Ha Ha  At least I show respect for others, way I want them to do to me.  When someone gives me break I acknowledge with wave of my hand.  Try to encourage the jesture. Be safe.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 11, 2006)

Yikes!  I was just kidding, ITK.  Much safer to mentally flame those who irk me than otherwise.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2006)

*I thought so*

mudbug I thought you were kidding but good idea.  I have seen some strange things happening and I often why?  One thing pushing someone's button doesn't take much today.  you want to think people feel the same as you but not true.  Thanks for clearing it up!   Did you hear about the family that had their mother upstairs for two years and she was dead?  After that long her sister wanted to see her.  She t old her family she didn't want to be bothered.  Extreme?  Oh she still had the tv on.


----------



## sattie (Jan 16, 2006)

I like it when folks fiick their ciggaretts out of the car in front of me.  I like picking them up in my yard.  I like when they throw any kind of trash out!


----------



## phinz (Jan 16, 2006)

I've actually gotten out at a light, picked up the cigarette butt and handed it back to them, saying, "You dropped something."

The look on their face was *priceless.*


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2006)

There is no passing lane in Minnesota, imagine my frusration, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sattie (Jan 16, 2006)

phinz.... I would love to do that.... flick it back at them.  I can only imagine the look they had on their face!


----------



## Home chef (Jan 16, 2006)

That's it! I'm on a mission to do that now, Phinz. You know, I think that could really make a difference somehow LOL. If I could convert just one person LOL. I really do want to do that sometime. I'll have to wait until spring when people are driving with their windows down and all.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 16, 2006)

O.K. Here I was returning some movies to the rental place. I pull in and park in a decent location. Another car pulls in and not only takes up a handicap spot but also the spot next to it. WTF???!!! I looked for handicap plates or a plackard of which I saw none. I waited for the driver to get out. She was a perfectly healthy woman with two kids. As I walked past her I said in a laughing voice "Wow! Not only did you take up two spots, one of them is a handicap spot. Great idea!" So she says back to me "I'm just going to return some movies." Iwas a bit more miffed at this point. I replied "So did it really save you that much more time to park in the handicap zone? After all, teh spot next to it was only 5 feet away!" I then walked into the store and deposited my movies. As I came out she was taking her kida out of the car as though she was going in to spend some time in the store. I calmly walked up to her and explained my discontent for people parking in the handicap zone illegally. I recently lost my mother to a brain tumor. She was sick for almost a year and required a handicap plate. I told her that it was people like her that really make me sick. "What if it were my mother that needed that spot? Is it really so important for you to save 10 steps only to return a movie?"

Needless to say, she then felt pretty bad. Good!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 17, 2006)

*Home chef*

Boy, that took some courage!  Explaining yourself and your reasons really hit home to me.  If she would only put herself in your shoes, how would she feel about her own mother and someone doing that to her?  I feel that people are not teaching their kids respect, discipline, and giving them t he attention they need.  An apple doesn't fall far from the tree.  The people today think mostly of themselves and forget about you.  Since everyone drives it is more obvious about courtesy.  I applaud you and hope I can do the same to make an impression on someone.  If she had children I am sure you were impressing on them of what their mother should have done.  Don't worry she will think about this.  Who would want to tell someone about this incident?  That would only make the matter worse.  I personally thank you for taking the time to explain why you said the things you did.  The handicap places are open because others are considerate  These are my own personal feelings and should be practiced by all.  Thanks for sharing Home chef.


----------



## sattie (Jan 17, 2006)

It seems as the years go by, folks are in a bigger hurry (for what I do not know and often catch myself using this same mentality), they are ruder... wether it be in their cars or in person.  Can't tell you how many times I have held the door for someone only to have that person waltz by like I was a Doorman for Hilton and not say "thankyou".  Or the person in front of me lets the door slam in my face.  It really makes it hard to put your kindness out there.... it is taken for granted, stepped on, chewed up and spat out!  Road rage is a biggie... folks lose their cool over nothing.  

I was driving to work one morning and noticed this big black Yukon suburban type vehicle weaving dangerously in and out of traffic.  OH, the best part... his licenens plate had the words "TO COCKY" on it... go figure?  Anyhow, despite his constant weaving and efforts to get ahead, I end up beside him and all I can think of is that I want to get past this dude or something.  As I was beside him, he tried to change lanes and almost ran me off the road.  Then flipped me off as though it were my fault for being there.  I hit the gas and managed to put a couple of cars between us... this dude was obviously irritated.  Then I see this red light in my rear view mirror.... I look back and realize what is happening... that crazy mofo is aiming a gun at me!  I slouched down in my seat, downshifted and got the heck out of there!  I lost him.  When I got to work, I called the local police department and reported the incident to them.  4 hours later, I get a call from the police department and they had apprehended the guy!  They said that the information that I gave them was great for nabbing this guy... when they did catch up with him, they surronded this guy like a fugitive with their weapons drawn and made him exit the vehicle.  Then said this guy was scared poopless!  He had 3 guns in his front seat!  (What kinda nut carries around that kinda fire power?)  The police told me not to worry, that I would be safe from him at least.  Then we went to court because he denied aiming the gun at me, so they asked my how I knew he was aiming a gun, I said you see it on the movies all of the time.... you see the red dot on your forehead, you about to be shot!  He pleaded guilty and got his guns taken away and his gun permit revoked.  Talk about a good ending eh?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 17, 2006)

*sattie*

You made my day! Only I am sorry you had to be the one to experience this.  Is this right?  It seems the law worked for you this time.  We had our truck stolen.  We reported t he license to the police.  They got them.  When we got to the station the cop asked if we were sure we wanted to take it any further due to the length of the rap sheet they had on these guys. Wanted for murder, kidnapping, domestic disturbance, et c.  After seeing some of these warrants we were scared to death about what wo uld happen. We took the truck repaired it ourselves and just  considered it  lesson learned.  If the police worry about the outcome should we chance it?  But having a gun pointed at you is another thing entirely.  Things are just  getting out of hand with driving.  It is a privilege to drive and people don't honor it that way.  They abuse everything.  Iam sure t hankful you respond and let  me know you feel the same way I do.  Ot hers seem to remain oblivious to it or just don't feel it is necessary to notice it .  Thanks sattie for sharing horrible experience.  I am thankful turned out in your favor.  Maybe got the nut off t he road or gave him pause to think.


----------



## licia (Jan 17, 2006)

My sister has polymyalgia rheumatica and can't walk any distance. Because of this, she was issued a handicap permit.  When I'm with her, I'm always thankful that I don't need one and am able to walk wherever I need to go. I see some very arrogant people using the parking places without batting an eyelash.  I always hope for a patrol car to be near. The fine here (maybe it is all over the country) is $250 to park in a handicap spot unauthorized.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 17, 2006)

*Really fine them?*

Do you really feel they will get fined?  I often see patrol cars around the shopping mall and the people are perfectly fine and the cop does nothing about it.  They may feel not worth the trouble when they are looking for more critical stuff.   Someone robbing store or fighting.  I think not parking in handicap parking is low on the list.  If only  they would realize that get ting by with it  only allows them to do more.  It is a battle I feel the people themselves has to fight.  I have excused elderly people who do it for the simple fact they hardly can walk themselves.  The ones that should have handicap t ags don't.  Take good care of your sister.  She's in your life for a reason.


----------



## sattie (Jan 17, 2006)

ITK... I was worried about pressing charges... I had the same thoughts that there would be some sort of retaliation.  This guy did not have a rap sheet per se, so the fact that he got nabbed and booked was probably enough to shake anyone up that has been acting a fool.  I felt what he did was wrong and quite stupid... heck, for all he knows, I could have been some crazy nut with a gun too!  I felt I needed to follow through on this, it has been about 5 years and never have bumped into him again.. (thank God!).  In your case, when you are dealing with thugs with a rap sheet like that, I would be concerned.  But it bothers me that the police would state it like that... like that there is nothing that they would do to protect you if you did press charges?  Maybe they are just telling it like it is, but seems strange that they would steer you away from pressing charges...  

As for the lazy bums parking in handicap spots...  that one never ceases to amaze me!  Folks do that so they can take 5 less steps???  And most the people that do it need the extra exercise!  I perfer to park out in BFE myself.... so I don't mind the walks, but for those folks to take a spot reserved for someone that can really benefit from it...  (fol licia) I think I would have to go into the store and have them page the owner of the vehicle over the intercom and make them come out and move it so that the person for whom it was entended can park there.  People think about themselves and don't worry about inconvenience unless it is affecting them.  

A'ight, enough my soap box.. how is everyone???


----------



## sattie (Jan 17, 2006)

Oops... one more thing.. yes, cops should fine folks parked in those spots.  ****, it is an easy ticket.  Lord knows they have pulled me over for BS that took much more effort than sitting in a parking lot waiting for that lazy bum.  I got pulled over for no front plate... nothing ruins a car more that one of those guady plates... however it is the law in Texas so that one I can understand if I get busted for it... but getting pulled over because my fog lights are too bright????  Boy that guy must have really been bored!


----------



## phinz (Jan 18, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> He pleaded guilty and got his guns taken away and his gun permit revoked.  Talk about a good ending eh?



It's people like this who give us gun-carrying people a bad rep.

FWIW, the only time I've ever had to draw my gun was to stop a road rager from hitting me again. I've never seen somebody back up faster to their car than he did. I hope I never have to do it again.


----------



## sattie (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL!!!!  Yea... it only takes one to ruin it for the rest.  There are days I wished I had a gun, but it is a good thing that I don't.


----------



## phinz (Jan 18, 2006)

Believe me, if you carried a gun and went through the training I have, you'd never want to draw it. I was sick for hours afterwards and hope I never have to do it again. It is a terrifying thing, but so is a psycho hitting you in the face, backing up and coming back at you again. I was afraid he was going to kill me.


----------



## phinz (Jan 18, 2006)

FWIW, before anybody asks, I pulled the cigarette butt stunt years before I was trained and licensed to carry a concealed weapon. I've completely changed my attitude now that I'm saddled with such a huge responsibility. It's more of a zen thing while driving now. Don't sweat the small stuff, and it's all small stuff.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 18, 2006)

*phinz*

Small stuff?  what if you are the one who can't walk and have to use a wheelchair?  Have you ever seen what they have to go through to just get out of the car?  I have many many times and when I offer to help they refuse.  They are the ones who never parked in handicap space and then to get this kind of payment?  It hurts to think of it.  

I had friend who had peeping tom.  Every nite he would stand  outside her window and knock on it for her to open the blinds.   One night she called police  who t old her if she took any kind of ac tion to drag his body over her t hreshold and call t he police so that he would be on her property.  If she  shot him outside her window would get put  in jail.  Has t o be inside.  Lit tle things like this are good to know since I have weird neighbor and I mean scary mean that stands around my bedroom window cause I can smell the stupid cigar or cigarette he is smoking.   We don't have any st reet lights hence I can't see him and who wants to go ou tside where he is?  Just have to make sure to drag him inside before I call the police.  Do you have any idea if the police are protect ing us?

I am grateful you all respond and give different perspective as it does help to hear others opinions.  I always feel I am the only one who these people bother.  My family tells me I cannot save the world, but I want to give it all I've got while I am here.  I raised t hem to know that when they got outside t he house they were under different  law.  So far only parking  tickets.  They do respect the law no matter what they do themselves. Thanks for your t houghts.  Makes my day.


----------



## phinz (Jan 18, 2006)

The police aren't there to protect you. They respond to calls after the incident happens. I called the local sheriff's dept. regarding my incident while I was still in the parking lot. Turned out the city had finger-annexed that site and I would wind up having to talk to the city police. They don't even patrol out there, because that little section of road is the only part that is in the city for about 6 miles.  

I wasn't saying anything regarding the handicapped situation. I'm talking about road rage. Incidents that happen on the road. When it comes down to it, if I see somebody park in a handicapped space I'll notify management. Oftentimes that either gets the person spoken to, or gets their car towed/ticketed.

I don't know how this conversation turned the corner to peeping toms, though. 

If you have somebody outside your window call the police. Request that they come quietly and try to catch the person in the act. If you can find evidence that someone is outside your window, do it. You can even put thorny bushes outside the window, if possible. No peeping tom wants to stand around in all his glory while a holly bush (or bougainvillea, etc...) is poking him in the backside. Put lights up if possible. Call the utility company and see about having a light installed. We have one, and it costs us about $10 more a month, IIRC, and the utility company installed it.

Dragging them into the house is an old wives' tale that will wind up getting you in trouble. Technology is such that they *will* know where the perp was at the time.

Try having someone stake the outside out and catch him in the act. If you are in fear for your life or imminent, grave bodily harm, in my state lethal force is permitted, and that fear is a valid defense. Your state may vary. That said, you *will* stand trial, and you *might* be acquitted, so make sure you are sure that the threat is that severe. IMHO, a peeping tom does not warrant that kind of force.

There are some *seriously* messed up people in this world. If I worried about all of them, I'd never have any time for myself. 

Barring all that, get really good blinds, or even a blanket that covers the entire window. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 18, 2006)

*Knowledge*

Thanks phinz for sharing your knowledge with me.  I am so ignorant about what the police are supposed to do.  When I call the police it is something I can't handle myself and need advice.  You say they only come after the fact.  I believe that

about the handicapped space.  I didn't even think about managment getting involved.  Thought they would tell you mind your own business.  Some young woman told me to 'get over it' when I asked if she could read.  Get over it, don't they always have some kind of sharp remark.

About the peeping tom.  I guess I air my worries on this site.  I have resolved many personal issues telling someone.  I feel people are friends and will understand.  As you said some strange people in this world.  I do think they are getting more strange. I have dogs and lights that are in the back but the window is right by his driveway.  not good if you have someone who has nothing to do. I did put blankets up one time. When I have people over they often ask why and I have to go through whole explanation of theory.  Wears me out.


----------



## phinz (Jan 18, 2006)

Remember this: If it's darker inside than it is outside, then you can't see in. I would just make sure there's no way to see in, whether it be keeping things dark when you suspect he's around, or putting up the blinds.

I would feel like a prisoner in my own house if I had to deal with that.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 18, 2006)

*phinz*

phinz,  that is exactly the way I feel!  Another reason why I do say things about me personally is to know if i am not crazy or not!  I just don't have clue how someone else would handle him!  My friends tell me to not let it bother me.  They are so uncaring about what could happen until it does.  I thank you for all your thoughts and appreciate you assuring me that I am not nuts.  

When I see him during the day he ignores me and doesn't come close.  I do want to ask him about it but on the other hand he may get more forward.  Talking to my neighbors is thing of the past with me.  Families that have moved in have lifestyle that I never approved.   Then they ask why I don't have any trouble with my family?  I try to set example.  Not easy.  

thanks phinz for understanding.


----------

